
Those Brogues - Thevet
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v38/n19/marina-warner/those-brogues
======
jdietrich
I found the article largely incomprehensible, so I'll simply remark that the
depicted shoes are bluchers, not brogues.

~~~
chris_7
Bluchers/derbies and brogues are orthogonal, e.g.:

brogue derby: [http://leathersoul.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/11/mad1.jpg](http://leathersoul.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/11/mad1.jpg)

brogue oxford: [http://blog.loake.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2015/02/Buckingha...](http://blog.loake.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2015/02/Buckingham.jpg)

Those shoes are definitely bluchers and definitely not brogues, though.

------
morpheous
What the hell, was this arduous, tedious article all about?!

------
reddytowns
Not about the videogame
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brogue_%28video_game%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brogue_%28video_game%29))

~~~
gimballock81
:-(

